# Getting A Job the Thai Way?



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I have been living in Thailand for the past year and am now thinking of moving down to Malaysia. I have been to the country 4 different times now and am very serious about relocation. Is it possible to get a job down there without a degree (I am in he process of finishing it). I am also certified to teach and have 3 years teaching experience under my belt. Is it possible to go about it the Thai way, which means that getting hired in country will let you negotiate some of the standards (like having a degree)? Thanks for any info.

-Andrew


----------



## travelnerd (Sep 10, 2012)

*Try with Part time or freelance job*

Dont worry, Malaysian need talent who are good in Thai Language.

You can try this website, it allows ppl with different skills and talent make known in an innovative way.

just key in "Jobstylar" in Google.


----------

